# Sad News



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I just want to let all of you know that Jackie's dear Mickey went to Rainbow Bridge today. He fell asleep in her arms. I am still crying.
If you don't see her post it's because she went away for a couple of weeks.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Sep 1 2005, 06:50 PM
> *I just want to let all of you know that Jackie's dear Mickey went to Rainbow Bridge today. He fell asleep in her arms. I am still crying.
> If you don't see her post it's because she went away for a couple of weeks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96290*


[/QUOTE]

How sad. I am so sorry for Jackie's loss.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This is extremely heartbreaking. For those new members who may not know Mikey, here are some threads so you can see what a gorgeous and talented Malt he was. Jackie, my sincerest condolences for your loss.









Some beautiful pictures of him in action in this thread:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=3749&hl=

Thread - Mikey's Story









~ May 8, 2000-September 1, 2005 ~


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I am in tears right now







I just cant put it into words how sorry I am. Mikey was such a wonderful dog, he lived a great life.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Here is a link to Mikey on JMM's personal webpage.

Mikey's Page

I am so sorry for her loss. Please send hugs and condolences her way from us.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh no! OMG, that is just so sad. I have tears....so much bad news lately. I'll say a prayer for them....it's just heartbreaking.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank you tlunn and K&C'sMom for the links to catch us newbies to Mikey. What a sad story. Such a beautiful baby. I'll say a prayer for Jackie.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Mikey was a beautiful pup and I cannot even believe it. I am so sorry for Jackie's loss







Those agility pictures of Mikey are some of the most gorgeous shots of a Maltese having fun that I've ever seen, and actually, those pictures helped me decide that I wanted a Malt over other breeds. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh, how sad. This has been a terrible week! Mikey was such a beautiful and happy little boy.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Mikey was such a beautiful part of the sm family. My heart weeps for you Jackie.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

JMM, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Though I had read of Mikeys passing on another thread, I am still crying! One cannot look at beautiful Mikey and know his story and not admire Jackies diligence and dedication to him. 
It seems so unfair that he was so young and have so many problems, but thanks to Jackie, Mikey had a life filled with love, care and as is obviousely seen in the photos he had lots of fun!! He probably had more fun crammed in his short life than many pooches know in a full lifetime... and that's the wonderful 'twist to all the saddness. Jackie made sure Mikey no only had the very best medical care for his physical health, she worked to show his beautiful appearance.. but she was sure to see he had his 'emotional- health' fulfilled too.
Hat's off to you Jackie for being such a wonderful Mom! and your Mikey was a very special little boy!

God speed little Mikey!.. God speed!

Terry and my sweet Angel Missy


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

How sad! I am so sorry for your loss... My prayers are with you...
Jess


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Jackie, I am so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts are with you


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Jackie, I am so sorry and sad to hear about your loss of Mikey. My deepest sympathy to you. He was such a beautiful baby and very much loved. Our prayers go out to you.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm truly sorry for Jackies loss. I have no Idea How I will handle my self when the day comes for prissy. I know I will be a horibble mess. I also know that I would turn to the loving members of my family here at SM for support. We are all here for you in your time of need.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

My thoughts are with you Jackie. I have read all about Mikey and he was a wonderful little guy and he must be wagging his little tail now knowing how wonderful you were to him.


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to you Jackie.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. -_-


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

I am truly sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Princess'sMom (Jul 23, 2005)

Please tell her I am so sorry for her loss. My dear Fannie passed away in June and I can truly understand how she must feel. Tell her she is in our thoughts and prayers and we send much love and comfort.








Princess & Fredda


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Jackie I am so sorry for your loss of Mikey, my thoughts and prayers go to you at this very sad time


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

May he rest in peace. Please pass along my condolences.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG...














I am soooo extremely sorry to hear this news! My heart goes out to Jackie.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

So sorry Jackie, my prayers go out to you...


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Jackie. Mikey will be missed by all of us. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Ancient 'Teeser (Aug 20, 2005)

What a heartache. My deepest sympathies to Jackie.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have known Jackie and Mikey for many years through several forums and her dedication and strength through his chronic illness has been inspirational. My heart breaks for what she must be feeling now. She always referred to her Mikey Man as her "Soulmalt".

Godspeed, little Mikey.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I am so sorry for you loss, you will be in my thoughts and prayers. -_-


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

JMM Were so sorry to here about Mikey what a beautiful dog.


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

Audrey and I send our deepest condolances. It was Mikeys pictures which prompted us to try agility with Audrey - his legacy definitely lives on. What a gorgeous Malt he was!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh Jackie, I am so sorry. This is the first time posting that tears are just running down my face. You communicated so beautifully how very special this little guy was that we all loved him as if he were our own.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Micky was a beauty. I read the thread about his health, what ashame. My heart goes out to Jackie!!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Jackie my deepest sympathy is with you now. We will always remember Mikey and how very special he was.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

JMM I'm so sorry for your loss, when I saw this heart just dropped. Your Mikey was such a wonderful soul with so much energy. I loved all the post you had with him. I and the puppies have learned so much from you both. Thank you for sharing your life and training tips with us. He will be missed by everyone here.

Chelsey & chester


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jackie, I am so sorry on your loss, I know how you feel. May God Bless You during your time of sorrow.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

This is so very sad for me to here. I am so sorry for your loss. Take care.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about Mickey's passing! God be with you Jackie. Our love is also with you.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Jackie,

I am so sorry for the loss you are feeling of your "soulmate". Mikey, was a beautiful example of everything that is beautiful in a maltese....his spirit was bigger than could be held here....he was needed in heaven this week...no doubt for a person who needed his indomitable spirit. I know that this does not lesson the pain you are feeling, but please know that the gift you were given is very special and will live on in your forever. 

My prayers are with Mickey, you and your family.

Susan


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

JMM, Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

JMM, I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Take care


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

Jackie, I am so sorry for your loss. I cried reading this post because I know how much you cared for Mikey. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Jackie - please accept my sincerest condolences.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Ahh, Mikey, we're going to miss you. You were an outstanding little guy. Jackie, I know your heart is broken and mine aches for you. I'm so sorry you lost Mikey but my motherly Lab-mix, Gertie, is at rainbow bridge and will take very good care of Mikey until you are reunited. She used to let Pico walk all over her and drape himself over her body to nap so she'll be good to Mikey.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I am so deeply sorry for you, Jackie. May God grant you comfort in your memories of Mikey and the knowledge that he will never feel poorly again. Mikey, rest in peace.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Jackie,
I am so sorry for the passing of Mikey. He was a trooper and you have done such a wonderful job with him. You loved him so much and he loved you. Thank you for sharing his life with us.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Jackie, My heart aches for the pain that you are surely feeling. I'm so glad that you have happy memories to keep with you always.
Susan


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Jackie, I'm so sorry to heard about Mickey. He was such a lovely Malese and I will always remember his pics. 

My prayers will be with you.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.







My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I looked at all the pictures and could see what a happy little guy Mikey was. His pictures are a testament to a dog living in a loving home with someone who put him first.

As I looked at the love in Mikey's eyes I couldn't help but think of all the dogs in the world that are tied outside with no love or concern given to them. 

Jackie, the pain you must be feeling for your loss must be incredible. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Mickey. He was such a beautiful ,graceful, precious baby and I know how much you loved him. I don't know why these things happen, it is so unfair, you loved Mickey and took such good care of him,it showed in his joy in all the photo's. There are no words to take away the pain, but just know we are all thinking about you and your precious Mikey







God Bless you and little Mickey.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Jackie, I am so sorry for your loss of Mikey. He was an extremely beautiful and talented dog. I remember seeing Mikey in the agility pictures and being amazed with the obvious speed as well as his beauty. What a comfort for him that he was able to pass away in your arms and how luck he was to have you. Julia


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

As the tears are streaming down my cheeks, I just wanted to let you know that I am truly sorry for what you are going through. I can't imagine how hard this must be. I read the posts about Mikey, but I'm kind of new and didn't know you guys like others did. But I know that you are a good mommy and you loved him very much and he loved you. My heart aches for you. I can never come up with the right thing to say at moments like this, but my thoughts and prayers will be with you now and always. I know it doesn't make it any easier for you, but he will never have to suffer from his health problems anymore. May all of your good memories give you peace.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Jackie I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Mikey. Please be comforted to know that you were the best mom he could have and that he loved you so much.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh, my goodness. That's just horrible. He was just the best dog







Please give Jackie my condolences.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Sep 6 2005, 04:39 PM
> *Oh, my goodness. That's just horrible. He was just the best dog
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Jackie, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of Mickey...he was a beautiful dog and we know how much you loved him. My deepest sympathy goes out to you at this sad time.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

oh my im crying right now 
mikey was absolutely beautiful and i send my condolences
how utterly sad
God Bless


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

What a beautiful baby and what a huge loss to the maltese world! I don't see how anyone can read his story without shedding tears.....

God bless "Mommy"....................I pray for her healing..............and that someday the memories of Mikey will bring smiles instead of tears.

Hugs....


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

JMM... I am so sorry to hear about Mikey. You both are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

For those of you who haven't seen it, Jackie has done a beautiful and loving tribute to her Mikey Man on her website:

http://www.jamimaltese.com/

Definately have your kleenex handy. The final picture of her holding Mikey just a few months ago pretty much did me in.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That was a beautiful tribute, -_-


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Sep 1 2005, 08:50 PM
> *I just want to let all of you know that Jackie's dear Mickey went to Rainbow Bridge today. He fell asleep in her arms. I am still crying.
> If you don't see her post it's because she went away for a couple of weeks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96290*


[/QUOTE]
I am so sorry. Please tell jackie there are many here sending out love and prayers to her poor baby. So sad.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Jackie, that is a beautiful tribute to Mikey. Thank you for sharing his life with us


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

That was a beautiful tribute to a very special dog. Thank you for sharing him with us. I am deeply sorry for your loss.
Quincymom


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That tribute was very touching. -_- 
Big hugs to you Jackie.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I just went to the website..
Oh what a beautiful tribute to little Mikey!! The moment I saw the photo of that beautiful boy... I lost it! I read thru the tears and thought what a remarkable little guy ihe was. Mikey touch my heart way back and I felt the sorrow as if Mikey was "family" . I know often he and Missy were traveling some rough roads at the same time over the last couple of years but they were tenacious little Malts and were not going to give up easily. I often looked to Jackie and Mikey with much admiration... and for example. 
I thought how ironic it was that the little boy pooch I might be getting .. out of the blue.. is named Mikey... I was so happy for if I got a boy puppy yet un-named... I would have named him that in honor of Jackies Mikey!

Jackie your boy touch many a heart!! 

Terry and my sweet Angel Missy


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

A lovely tribute! Hope you are coping with your loss....


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

That is a beautful tribute to a beautiful Maltese Dog. I am so sorry for your loss Jackie. Thank you for sharing with us this beautiful little boy with the magnificant heart. May you be comforted in the days and months ahead by your good memories of your time with "Mikey".


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so sorry about mikey...we will all miss him


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Jackie, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. The tribute is so touching, and shows the real love you had for Mikey. May God be with you.
Faye


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Micky, My thoughts and prayers are with you.
[attachment=359:attachment]


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 8 2005, 01:55 PM
> *For those of you who haven't seen it, Jackie has done a beautiful and loving tribute to her Mikey Man on her website:
> 
> http://www.jamimaltese.com/
> ...


[/QUOTE]
omg... That made me cry....


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

What a beatiful, loving tribute to Mikey


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

I can't believe I've missed this thread for so long.

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I'm glad to know you had so many cherished times with Mikey. May that comfort you at this time.

Sending a big hug.









Mary


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

My "Deepest" condolences....







. My thoughts are with you...........
Jellybn1


----------



## princessmolly (Oct 1, 2004)

I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you Jackie. Mikey was a beautiful maltese. His story and pictures brought tears to my eyes. God bless him in doggy heaven.


----------

